# Looks like mold under AC vents. What to do?



## KAVF (Aug 12, 2009)

IT IS AS BAD AS IT LOOKS!

For the supply vents and ducts to get this bad you have other issues with the A/C system. 

Before doing any major duct work, you will need to find out why the mold got there in the first place, or it will just come back on any new or cleaned ductwork.

Call a qualified service company to find out why first. 

Check other vents in home to see if they are as bad. If they are clean I would move the baby out of that room until this issue is resolved, seeing you don't know what kind of mold that is.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Did it clean up after the water and bleach? It almost looks like the inside of the boot is insulated with a dust build up on it. Is it insulated on the inside of the boot?


----------



## lucashugh82 (Sep 5, 2009)

We just moved into this house 4 months ago. House was built in 1991. New HVAC system installed in 2006. 


It does have insulation in there that is black. The kitchen one is clean besides a little dust build up.


I have done two treatments of Bleach Water on both of the ones that I have pics of. I really cant tell if it did any thing. 


I was going to try and find some white spray paint with anti mold fungal, and paint over it to see if the mold keeps growing. 

Cant find any one open today because of the holiday... I guess I will be waiting tell tomorrow.

What could be the cause of the mold. Besides just living in hot humid Houston Texas.

Thanks

Luke


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Moisture is why. That is why it is insulated ot keep it from swetting. It looks like a tight fit but make sure the boot is a tight fit to the celing and dosent allow conditioned air to mix with attic air. Seal with mastic if there is any gap at all. Also check that any duct that is in a unconditioned area is insulated to prevent it from swetting.


----------

